# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Монеты

## vkokuhin

Как узнать сколько монет выпустил Центральный Банк РФ номиналом 10 руб. и где их изображения можно посмотреть ?

----------


## DEL

Посмотри сайт Санкт-Петербургского монетного двора там должно быть
я сам червончики эти собираю:)

----------


## SMARTER

www.sbrf.ru

П. С. Ссылка может быть не совсем точна наверное.




> Посмотри сайт Санкт-Петербургского монетного двора там должно быть
> я сам червончики эти собираю:)


Много насобирал?:cool:

Вот сцыл, и не парьтесь больше. 
:mad: И других не парьте!:mad:

----------

